# Tool Box Designs



## digitalbot (4 Aug 2008)

I am planning to make my first serious project a wooden toolbox and I am looking for designs/plans/images of said. Could anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## jpb (5 Aug 2008)

Hi,

This is a link to an arts and crafts style toolbox

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_jo ... tml?page=1

cheers

jpb


----------



## jpb (5 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Another link to a tool chest, free plan

http://images.lowes.com/animate/ToolChest.pdf

cheers

jpb


----------

